# Vaccine question???



## fancifran (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do you have to use all the vaccine after you use it?  I only have a few animals. and I never use a whole bottle of vaccine, has anyone ever use a vaccine after it was opened/  I use Covexin 8 and I was under the impression that it could be used after it was opened, now I reread the label, and I vaccinated my goat babies, any opinions besides revaccinate?


----------



## elevan (Jul 12, 2011)

There are several goat owners on here who simply stick it into the fridge and just use it by the expiration date.

_I personally just get my vaccines from the vet.  It only costs me $0.75 each and it's more convenient for me.  They draw it up into a syringe and hand it over._


----------



## fancifran (Jul 12, 2011)

I get vaccines for my small animals from my vet, but she only does cats and dogs, my lg animal vet is mainly me, lol, I swear I was told that c8 was good for awhile after using it the first time, I also used it one my heifer calf, I feel better knowing I didnt  screw up too badly, I am going to get a new bottle and do there boosters with that


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 13, 2011)

We just stick it in the Fridge and use it during the year, but normally it will expire by the next year. and if all you have is a couple you aren't going to use the bottle up anyway.   There are pretty small bottles of vaccine available for just 4 or 5 dollars of the CD$T vaccine. Use a clean needle in the bottle each time and keep it cool in the fridgerator. Don't let the entire bottle sit out warm. If you want to warm the vaccine before you give it, let it warm in the syringe, but put the bottle of vaccine back in the fridgerator.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 13, 2011)

Some think the vaccine won't be viable after it's opened, and some thing it's ok and just a "CYA" thing the company puts on the label.  I personally buy the BarVac brand (because that's what is sold locally) and stick it back in the fridge.  I use it until it expires.


----------



## fancifran (Jul 13, 2011)

I have used the barvac brand also, but we have had such a horrible yr here with flooding and wetness, my vets husband recomded using covexin 8, also I like having the all in one shots, since I am usually the one who gives shots it just easier to do one. I lost a young calf to tetanus last yr, so I am very paranoid about it.And covexin works for goats and cattle and I have a little of both, Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it,


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 13, 2011)

Make sure that Covexin 8 has tetanus in it. I don't believe that is does. If it doesn't, then you will also have to give them a tetanus shot. Don't do Covexin 8 and tetanus at the same time. Have a few days in between shots. I used to give a 7 way colostridial to  my alpacas and I would see a lot of reactions when giving both shots on the same day. Had to keep a lot of epinepherine on hand.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 13, 2011)

My vet reccommends giving all shots on the same day.  If you spread them out, spread them out at least 3-4 weeks so the body can recognize the new shot.


----------



## fancifran (Jul 13, 2011)

Covexin 8. ... Covexin 8. 7-Way Blackleg with Tetanus. Clostridium Chauvoei, Septicum Haemolyticum, Novyi, Tetani, Perfringens Types C & D Bacterin-Toxoid ...


----------



## fancifran (Jul 13, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Make sure that Covexin 8 has tetanus in it. I don't believe that is does. If it doesn't, then you will also have to give them a tetanus shot. Don't do Covexin 8 and tetanus at the same time. Have a few days in between shots. I used to give a 7 way colostridial to  my alpacas and I would see a lot of reactions when giving both shots on the same day. Had to keep a lot of epinepherine on hand.


Covexin 8. ... Covexin 8. 7-Way Blackleg with Tetanus. Clostridium Chauvoei, Septicum Haemolyticum, Novyi, Tetani, Perfringens Types C & D Bacterin-Toxoid ...


----------

